# Can I get moss to grow on moss?



## BCA1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey all,

Decided to build a new paludarium, but was rushed to get the animals back in their enclosure. I went to Petsmart looking for some coco fiber but, seeing as they were out of stock, bought some "Exo Terra Forest Moss" (link: http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/forest_moss.php) and built the background as I would have with coco-fiber (foam/silicone/coco fiber). I am not sure if I will get any growth from the other moss or other plants in the paludarium as the "forest moss" is very fibrous, almost like I used LFS for the background. Should I have used coco-fiber instead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you asking if you can get some other/new moss to grow on the moss you bought?

The answer is maybe. I hear people have good success with growing moss right on top of regular sphagnum moss. As long as it holds humidity well I don't see any issues.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya I don't know about that stuff, but like Hypo said sphagnum moss is awesome for growing moss on... Just get some decent grades stuff not that greyish crap stuff that coms in the blue label package... I think it actually kills moss and plants


----------



## BCA1 (Aug 26, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> Are you asking if you can get some other/new moss to grow on the moss you bought?
> 
> The answer is maybe. I hear people have good success with growing moss right on top of regular sphagnum moss. As long as it holds humidity well I don't see any issues.


Yes, pretty much. I think if I keep my humidity high enough, I should be able to get away with java or maybe sphagnum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

BCA1 said:


> Yes, pretty much. I think if I keep my humidity high enough, I should be able to get away with java or maybe sphagnum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


????? Java would be a moss you grow, but sphagnum in the context we meant would be the bed/substrate you grow another moss on. Though some people I guess do get sphag to grow in a viv but I believe it takes relatively high light levels.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You'll be fine. Moisture and high light and any newly introduced mosses should thrive. Don't expect that forest moss to regenerate, but stranger things have happened


----------

